# Lamb Shoulder Goodness



## meateater (Dec 11, 2010)

It's been a while since I've smoked some lamb. They had some on sale this week so I grabbed a shoulder.

I've only cooked New Zealand lamb and this is USA lamb, curious to how it compares besides the accent.

Here's my marinade / rub that I used. I've never used mustard in a rub so here's a first for me. No

measurements just went by taste on this one. There's a tri tip in the pool along for the ride.

Ok, I just smoked them and I'm a mustard convert as far as lamb goes so far, this was the best one I've

smoked so far, I'm looking forward to mustard on the rest of the farm. I smoked them on the sparky with

hickory chunks and apple chips to 160*. Sorry for the last pic, I was hungry and didn't pay attention to the camera.

Olive oil
Garlic powder
Onion Powder
Dried thyme
Dried dill
Dried rosemary
Dried tarragon
Course ground black pepper
Inglehoffer creamy dill mustard
Lemon juice


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2010)

That looks delicious!


----------



## tigerregis (Dec 11, 2010)

When I went to meat cutting school, one of our exercises was to bone two of them. Then placing one "thick" end on the thin end of the other one, roll and tie. I think this would be a great smoke because of the herbs one could put in the middle. This roast was made for seniors homes and helped to purchase the next batch of primals.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 11, 2010)

love me some lamb..........looks good!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 12, 2010)

Great looking lamb!   Thanks for the view and the spice list.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice job Meateater!

Any body catch ya using old sparky?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

